# Hydrocele/fluid in testicles following surgery?



## tanyasf (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello-
My husband just had an ileocolic resectioning last Thursday.  We are in the hospital and he is doing ok.  Today his testicles started swelling and the nurses attribute it to trauma in the area and fluid rentention (he was obviously worried).  Did anyone else have this problem?  If so, what did you do?  Websites talk of letting it slowly reabsorb but I am worried that it will inhibit urinating and he will have to get the catheter back...
Also- for 12 year Crohn's patient, first surgery, laproscopic- grapefruit sized mass removed and fistula repaired (2 small sections of intestine removed)- any idea how long we'll be living in the hospital or advice?

How long did take similar cases to pass gas/BM or go home?

Thanks so much- I am sure many of you can relate to what we are going through.  Glad to find this forum, it's nice to not feel so isolated.
Thanks in advance,
Tanya


----------



## David (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Tanya and welcome to the forum 

While I haven't had a resection, I've had surgery in that general vicinity that resulted in swelling to my testicles.  How swollen are they?

If it were me and the swelling was substantial, I'd ask to be checked by a doctor or have them consult with the surgeon.  I don't want someone guessing what's going on with my testes, I'd want definitive answers.

All my best to you and your husband   I'm sure others will be along in time to give additional insight.


----------



## tiloah (Oct 17, 2011)

David said:


> If it were me and the swelling was substantial, I'd ask to be checked by a doctor or have them consult with the surgeon.  I don't want someone guessing what's going on with my testes, I'd want definitive answers.


What David said. From what I understand guys consider that body part pretty valuable?

Welcome to the forum. After my resection I was in the hospital for five days, while they waited for my guts to get moving again so I could eat food. My surgery was "laparoscopic with hand assist," so if his was just laparoscopic, or open he may be there for less or more time, respectively, assuming his healing follows the expected course. I was 25 at the time, so being older or younger may play a role too.

Good luck with the healing and I hope it keeps him healthy for a long time. This place is a great resource if you have any more questions or just want some support.


----------



## tanyasf (Oct 17, 2011)

*update*

Hello-

Thanks for the replies, guys.  

David they are probably double the size of normally, from what I read they can get very big.  I think it is the trauma, but apparently also the fluid he's getting and retaining is collecting there.  The doctor prescribed a diuretic but it may take time for the fluid to reabsorb into the body.  Unfortunately he also has this fluid in his lungs (not pneumonia) just some retained fluid in his chest that is painful.
The recovery from the actual surgery is going well- we were moved to thick liquids today.  Fingers crossed to pass some gas!

Nic- thanks for estimate- I think we are track for at least five days if not a couple of more.  I do think him being relatively young (42) makes a difference although seems like many people have this surgery very young.

Thanks again and good luck in your own intestinal endeavors.
Tanya


----------



## tanyasf (Oct 18, 2011)

*quick correction*

A quick correction if anyone is experiencing similar things-
It's gas trapped under his lungs NOT fluid.  Painful, but again, will dissipate.

Tanya


----------



## kellygibson (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm glad hearing the successful surgery of your loved ones .The condition of accumulating fluid in the scrotum is similar to the condition  of Wesley Warren.While I was browsing I have read about Mr. Warren's case.According to physicians, he is suffering from lymphatic filariasis that brought on his testicles to swell up with fluid to the size of watermelons, while his penis remained around a similar size.I feel the pain in his endeavor.Maybe,every morning he wakes up asking if someone will still want to be friends with him despite his illness.This man with 100-pound scrotum seeks money for surgery.I hope there are kind-hearted millionaires who could help him out.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 21, 2011)

I had a bowel resect early last week, and after a few days of fluids, I began to swell up and with this swelling,  my vagina began to swell like crazy as well!  OMG, it scared the crap out of me!!  I was reassured that although it is COMMON FOR A MAN's JEWELS to swell after a resect from fluid retention and trauma, it is not as common for a woman's but it does happen.  A few nights later I spent the night peeing, and woke up skinny as a rake!  I had lost all of the fluid literally overnight!  Good luck, and I hope he recovers quickly!!!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 21, 2011)

ALSO took me three days before I passed gas or a BM.  I had a lap done Tuesday and was out by Saturday.  But that's a typical Canadian stay in the hospital for a lap.  I also had an abscess, just finished antibiotics yesterday.  So far so good, fingers crossed for you and your hubby!


----------

